# CAN I TAKE CLOMID ON DAY 4 OF PERIOD???



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

HI ALL,finaaly got my new lot of clomid today,i started period saturday,g.p. said it would be fine to take from today but iam not to sure,will it work ok??i took it on day 1 last time i have now been moved up to 100mg and advice would be good,should have asked g/p but you always think of questions after thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You can be prescribed clomid on any of the following... cd1-5, cd2-6, cd3-7, cd4-8 or cd5-9...so if your consultant has said for you to take from cd4-8 then I would go with what he advices.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

hi, I agree with minxy, people are told to take it at different days, so i would if GP has told you to take it on day 4.
 for next cycle

shara


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was told that as long as you take them within the first 10 days of your cycle your fine. I started one of my cycles on CD4 so you'll be ok.



xx


----------



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

have just taken it,was really worried it was a bit late and didnt want to have to wait till next period as sometimes there months apart,thank you for all advice


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

you are welcome and  

shara


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Good luck Lucy and just to say I only take mine from cd2-cd5! 

Jo xx


----------



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

hi all,thanks for all replys,took 100mg yesterday in the day and had bad headache all day,forgot its best to take before bed!!will remember this tonight   good luck everyone


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

what is the difference in taking clomid on different days of the cycle and why do drs differ on when to take them?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi petal pie

...this question has been asked several times...if you use the search option you may find the old posts 

Although there is no real evidence, it is thought that the earlier taken in cycle, the less side effects eg helps prevent cm from drying & helps prevent womb lining from thinning too much...but as I said, no real conclusive evidence on this & I think its just down to the individual consultant - but you should always take exactly as prescribed by consultant.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

ive been getting crampy pains on both sides,is this normal??forgot all the symtons i should expect!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Lucy,

Yep, that sounds normal for clomid.  Good luck.  Jo x


----------

